# NFMS 2010 – Gazeeka Moisture Meters



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

The Gazeeka Moisture Meters comes to us from our friends down under in Australia.* During the National Farm Machinery Show I had a chance to talk to Richard Kelly, the Director of the Vomax industrial instrumentation company.* They created the Gazeeka Moisture Meter by adopting some tried and true technologies from the mining world.​
Their new approach with this decades old technology allow you to put a device on your big square baler that that can provide you instant readings, taken thousands of times a second, average readings every two* minutes, and the maximum moisture taken every two minutes.* What does this do for you, the hay producer?* It allows you to have continuous readings while sitting in your tractor and producing bales, instead of stopping and taking a reading.* Most important it is accurate, reading the moisture throughout the whole entire bale.* In addition, it will mark bales and areas of the bale that are over the moisture level you programmed.* So, if you are out west and needing the moisture, you can bale right up to the last moment you can, before the leaf shatter is too great because of* the lack of moisture, which is one of the reasons the folks in Australia bring us this technology.* Check out the brochure or call the ISF representative in your area.

​
Gazeeka used in New Zealand on Hesston Balers.​
​
Gazeeka on some Massey Balers working around a pivot in Australia​
​
Gazeeka on a Krone Big Pack​
​
Gazeeka marking a spot on a bale over the set moisture level​
​
Gazeeka monitors in the tractor cab​


----------

